# Big Foot



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Holy Smokes! just got back from putting up another tree stand and I saw probably the biggest set of deer tracks i think I've ever seen! Weather its a fat do or buck i dont know but I hope to find put.Sounds like a good place for the deer cam.


----------

